# sub getting paid



## dbcustoms

how do you guys that sub get paid? do they usually pay you at the end of the day or once a week or once a month? im just wondering if there is a rule of thumb or if its just whenever they feel like paying you.

when i get paid its after about 2 weeks of hounding him and either me or my friend hunting him down in a lot.


----------



## vincent

I sub for a plowsite member here. He always pays about 5-7 days after the job is done. I call him when I start the job and call him when I am done. Send invoice via email.

All is good, also I have another guy I do work for sometimes, he pays me when he gets paid. 

If you have to hound a contractor to get paid, I would look for someone else to plow for, imo.


----------



## Buck Bros.

One would set payment details before performing any service . No rules here .


----------



## suzuki0702

do a search


----------



## dbcustoms

well it was supposed to be a week after the work was done, but he just never answers his phone or avoid everyone, like he doesnt know why your trying to get a hold of him. but yeah getting a little annoyed that i have to go hunt him down to get my money when he knows he owes me and ive done the work that he asked, but next year i hope i wont be subbing for anyone i hope to have enough of my own accounts to keep me busy, and even at that i work a full time job that works with me when i plow so i just want some accounts that i know i can do all the time so i know ive got some money coming in each snow.


----------



## show-n-go

The one guy that i sub for pays me as soon as i am done or the next day depending on how the storm ends. the others i have to bill once a month like my regular accounts.


----------



## htmsupply

yea i'm in the same boat!! i was told 7 daysn before i started now its been 4 weeks. supposed to get paid by wednesday!! my truck won't go out again for this guy!!


----------



## carlriv2

I pay the guys whenever they want... Sometimes (but rarely) its right away usually its 3-4 times per season. Occasionally its once per season. However like I said it is whenever they want...... "can I stop by today and pick up a check?" my answer is "sure, what time." 

I am sure that this is not the norm, but I have known most of these guys for 10-20 years and the plowing money is not their only source of income.


----------



## Mackman

I get paid once every 30days


----------



## ZachXSmith

Mackman;963124 said:


> I get paid once every 30days


That would be awesome!


----------



## dbcustoms

yeah i dont really care how often i would just like it to be on time, when he says 7 days it should be 7 days, not three weeks.
i have another source of income so its not like im relying on it but its just nice to know that when i do the work i will be paid withtin the set time frame.


----------



## hansons glc

i sub and 30 days after event if you bill that day. but the frist out this year couldn't do the paperwork tell a week later, becuse the had no time sheet for me to fill out. so that make it 37 days out then they never got the email tell i asked 4 events later now its 43 days out. i think they only cut checks on friday and mail it to me so that might make it 46 days after the frist outing then the bank takes a few day before you can use the money. sorry to rant but right now i sit here looking out the window waiting for the mail man. i have most of the equipment fixed.(the stuff that doesn't take much money) i feel working man poor. soon i will be welfare rich then pay the tax man and i will be working man poor again. have a good day. i pay my workers right that day if i can i wish it all was that way i have to use a credit card to pay for my stuff later.


----------



## SNOMACHINE

Your in northwest ohio but what town? And who you working for? dbcustoms i hope your not working for MJ's


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I think somewhere in the 14-30 day range is acceptable. You should never have to wait until your boss gets paid. I pay my guys every week no matter if i get paid or not. I have plenty of jobs that I have not been paid on and probably wont ever get my money, but my guys get paid ASAP. "Workers" make me money. The easiest way to keep them happy is pay them what you owe them as soon as possible.

If your having a problem getting paid then I would go work for someone else. Obviously your boss doesn't have any cash flow to run a proper business. It wmay catch up with him soon and you will be on the short end of that deal. Good luck


----------



## dbcustoms

SNOMACHINE;972680 said:


> Your in northwest ohio but what town? And who you working for? dbcustoms i hope your not working for MJ's


im over in archbold, oh

i think he pays after he gets paid and i think your right, he doesnt have the money to cash flow a business, and im afraid that if he doesnt get paid then like you said i will get the short end of the deal not him.

im definately looking for someone else to sub for or just getting my own accounts so i know i will have work when it snows instead of the uncertainty of hoping they need me.


----------



## creativedesigns

dbcustoms;962536 said:


> well it was supposed to be a week after the work was done, but he just never answers his phone or avoid everyone, like he doesnt know why your trying to get a hold of him. but yeah getting a little annoyed that i have to go hunt him down to get my money when he knows he owes me and ive done the work that he asked, but next year i hope i wont be subbing for anyone i hope to have enough of my own accounts to keep me busy, and even at that i work a full time job that works with me when i plow so i just want some accounts that i know i can do all the time so i know ive got some money coming in each snow.


I suggest you stop your hounding! If your a sub-contractor, the employer (contract holder) legally has 30 business days to pay you.  The only people who get paid weekly or bi-weekly are his direct workers who are part of his company.

If you happen to get your own accounts next year, learn the system cause the last thing clients want are annoying weekly phone calls wondering if the money's sent out yet!?!


----------



## Evanbrendel

the guy i work for pays me the day after i work for him he is a good guy and wont screw anyone but its not the main source of income for eather of us.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

creativedesigns;973000 said:


> I suggest you stop your hounding! If your a sub-contractor, the employer (contract holder) legally has 30 business days to pay you.  The only people who get paid weekly or bi-weekly are his direct workers who are part of his company.
> 
> If you happen to get your own accounts next year, learn the system cause the last thing clients want are annoying weekly phone calls wondering if the money's sent out yet!?!


Oh come on! If I am a sub, I could care less when the customer pays the contractor. The point of being a sub is that you can back yourself out of having to worry about collecting money. If I was going to sub and I had to wait until my contractor got paid from the customer, I would be pissed. No way is that right. I know some people do it because they agree to it, but fi they dont have that agreement, it shouldn't happen. Employees (sub contractors, ect) are any businesses most valuable asset. You can have all the machines and trucks in the world, but if no one responsible is there to operate them, your screwed. Sorry, just my .02


----------



## Joe D

creativedesigns;973000 said:


> I suggest you stop your hounding! If your a sub-contractor, the employer (contract holder) legally has 30 business days to pay you.  The only people who get paid weekly or bi-weekly are his direct workers who are part of his company.
> 
> If you happen to get your own accounts next year, learn the system cause the last thing clients want are annoying weekly phone calls wondering if the money's sent out yet!?!


I think you need to be paid in the amount of time agreed on at the start of the season. The OP stated 1 week so 1 week it is.


----------



## silvetouch

SullivanSeptic;972861 said:


> I think somewhere in the 14-30 day range is acceptable. You should never have to wait until your boss gets paid. I pay my guys every week no matter if i get paid or not. I have plenty of jobs that I have not been paid on and probably wont ever get my money, but my guys get paid ASAP. "Workers" make me money. The easiest way to keep them happy is pay them what you owe them as soon as possible.
> 
> If your having a problem getting paid then I would go work for someone else. Obviously your boss doesn't have any cash flow to run a proper business. It wmay catch up with him soon and you will be on the short end of that deal. Good luck


i agree, that 14-30 is acceptable. However, if a contractor is not getting paid from a customer that the sub-contractor did the plowing, it is 90% likely that it is the subs fault. I am all for "if you do the work, you get paid", but if you screw something up on a property or cause me problems on a property that could have been clearly avoided., you are "clearly" not getting paid for whatever you have cost me. If by any chance, the customer is at at fault, that is why the law allows them to place leins on the property as much as it allows the contractor. Our subs make 70-85% of what we bill our customers, so i feel this is clear and readily aware to our subs.


----------



## silvetouch

Joe D;973613 said:


> I think you need to be paid in the amount of time agreed on at the start of the season. The OP stated 1 week so 1 week it is.


Also, agreed. This should be a clear time frame set to all subs at the start of the season.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I agree completely. If the sub screws up, all bets are off. But in his case, it seems as if he is just not getting paid because the contractor isn't.


----------



## silvetouch

SullivanSeptic;973683 said:


> I agree completely. If the sub screws up, all bets are off. But in his case, it seems as if he is just not getting paid because the contractor isn't.


Yeah, i go back and forth on that issue. I really hate to screw people out of money that is genuinely owed; as i have been there far too many times. We deal with alot of apartments that "shockingly"  , some are going into foreclosure and we are getting the short end of the stick. For example, we 99% for sure now, are getting screwed out of over $20k because of a receivership being set in place. I am not a 1 man show, but i am far from a fortune 500 company. Fortunately, i have done fairly well on salting and some other seasonals, that i can still take care of the subs that were there. I have some properties that are subbed out to us by some other larger area contractors and that's how they pay us, when there checks come in, usually 30-45 days.


----------



## creativedesigns

SullivanSeptic;973144 said:


> Oh come on! If I am a sub, I could care less when the customer pays the contractor. The point of being a sub is that you can back yourself out of having to worry about collecting money. If I was going to sub and I had to wait until my contractor got paid from the customer, I would be pissed. No way is that right. I know some people do it because they agree to it, but fi they dont have that agreement, it shouldn't happen. Employees (sub contractors, ect) are any businesses most valuable asset. You can have all the machines and trucks in the world, but if no one responsible is there to operate them, your screwed. Sorry, just my .02


Good thing ur not a sub then....I guess.

Our invoices go out at the end of each month. Within 15 days the cheques start arriving by mail, & by the 20th day the remaining have arrived. Thats swift. Basically the contractor always carries expenses for 1 month behind.

Whinning for your money the next day is very greedy IMO. (if ur a sub)


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Who said next day? All I am saying is pay what you owe on time. A sub/worker should not have to wait to get paid because you are not getting paid. That is not how it is supposed to work, unless previously agreed upon. I know a lot of people do make their subs wait, but that is just flat out wrong. Every contractor should have the cash to pay or they should not be a contractor. I pay my bills, workers, etc, within 30 days tops (usually 15 days). This is weather or not I get paid. Because of this, I get the best pricing on products and the best service. If your guys are okay with being paid after the 20th, like you say, then great.


----------



## dbcustoms

creativedesigns;973000 said:


> I suggest you stop your hounding! If your a sub-contractor, the employer (contract holder) legally has 30 business days to pay you.  The only people who get paid weekly or bi-weekly are his direct workers who are part of his company.
> 
> If you happen to get your own accounts next year, learn the system cause the last thing clients want are annoying weekly phone calls wondering if the money's sent out yet!?!


I never said i have a problem with 30 days, i said i have a problem with the fact that he made the agreement of 1 week and then never comes through.
if you tell people something and cannot follow through with it like you agree to then i dont think your gonna be in business long. no one wants to do business with someone who always has empty promises.

i am a major part in a fairly large family business and i understand how things work...when bills are due you pay them, if you cant pay them then you suffer the consequences. and i can assure you next year i wont be working for this guy, its the second year in a row and im getting sick of him he doesnt follow through with his promises.

and if you cannot afford to pay your guys before you get paid then you obviously do not know how to cash flow a business, if you dont have the money go to a bank, they have line of credits or operating loans, its your responsibility to pay your employees and a sub contractor is your employee in my book, because they are doing the work for you and getting paid by you...not the consumer.


----------



## htmsupply

39 days finally got paid!! i don't know what you other guys do for a living, i own an automotive & marine repair buisiness. all i know is if i sub out a engine or fiberglass job & tell the worker 7 days you will get paid first of all i don't think i would have any help!! 2nd of all if i say i will pay in so many days i think i should keep my word. i was told 7 days, it turned to 39 also had a nephew come with me at the contractors request to shovel walkways, I paid him after the storm. Think i would get a 17yr old to wait 39 days to get paid? All i'm saying is do what you say!! By the way anyone needing a sub in RI let me know as i won't plow for this guy again. mark:yow!:


----------



## sassygrasssnow

Once ever thirty days I pay my subs. Due to billing saves time and money.


----------



## Elite_Maint

dbcustoms;974182 said:


> I never said i have a problem with 30 days, i said i have a problem with the fact that he made the agreement of 1 week and then never comes through.
> if you tell people something and cannot follow through with it like you agree to then i dont think your gonna be in business long. no one wants to do business with someone who always has empty promises.
> 
> i am a major part in a fairly large family business and i understand how things work...when bills are due you pay them, if you cant pay them then you suffer the consequences. and* i can assure you next year i wont be working for this guy, its the second year in a row and im getting sick of him he doesnt follow through with his promises.*
> 
> and if you cannot afford to pay your guys before you get paid then you obviously do not know how to cash flow a business, if you dont have the money go to a bank, they have line of credits or operating loans, its your responsibility to pay your employees and a sub contractor is your employee in my book, because they are doing the work for you and getting paid by you...not the consumer.


So he screwed you last season and you went back???


----------



## dbcustoms

i did not end up getting my own stuff with everything i had going on this year so it was either dont plow or plow for him.


----------



## Elite_Maint

dbcustoms;974182 said:


> i am a major part in a fairly large family business


Stick with the family business instead of getting stiffed from a guy that doesn't sound reliable. That's my 2 cents!


----------



## dbcustoms

im not leaving the family business, this is just something i do on my own, i can take days off when i need to to plow, im actually trying to grow the business by getting us into snow and ice removal equipment sales. 

i dont need to plow, but i enjoy doing it and i am glad i got into it, i just hope i can get enough work to keep my own truck and maybe my dad, and a friends truck busy next winter. id rather do a few small accounts that i can count on rather than sitting here waiting for the call. being big sometimes isnt worth the headache, if my truck is out plowing thats where i make the most money, so my truck is what im concentrating on next year...if i got extra work i got a couple trucks that will help me out if i need it.

and as for getting stiffed, he has never not paid me, its just how long it takes to get paid


----------



## snowsub2010

yah, you need to plow for yourself instead; but keep in mind when the customer doesnt pay when you want them to you cant get all upset about it; nobody every seems to pay when you need them to. And the whole thing about how he needs to go get a loan to pay you; that's silly. Like the guy doesnt know that he can go to a bank. You ever think that maybe he over extended; that happens when you run your own business! Grow on your own and you will see too.


----------



## ksnow

i have been with a guy and sub to him for three years .
and have learn my lesson .I have been lied too enough 
on when i will get paid i had to wait from march 2009 til dec 2009 to get paid for a 18 hour night and day work .
I thought i would try it again in dec with this guy and it didn't take long . for me to learn its going to be the same old old stuff .
keep getting told by them we haven't gotten paid yet. so we cant pay you . They want to think there the only game around but there not. i learned a great lesson .


----------



## dbcustoms

snowsub2010;984274 said:


> yah, you need to plow for yourself instead; but keep in mind when the customer doesnt pay when you want them to you cant get all upset about it; nobody every seems to pay when you need them to. And the whole thing about how he needs to go get a loan to pay you; that's silly. Like the guy doesnt know that he can go to a bank. You ever think that maybe he over extended; that happens when you run your own business! Grow on your own and you will see too.


yeah i know not everyone pays when they are supposed to, but i figure if its going to be unreliable and never know when your gonna get paid i might as well be the oen making all the money, rather than making a fraction of it and never knowing when ill get paid.

like i said is he is over extended and cannot cash flow his business so he can pay his employees he wont have anyoen to work for him


----------



## snowsub2010

well even if you do have your own work you never know when you'll get paid; how long does it take your guy to pay you for sub work?


----------



## snowsub2010

ksnow;985148 said:


> i have been with a guy and sub to him for three years .
> and have learn my lesson .I have been lied too enough
> on when i will get paid i had to wait from march 2009 til dec 2009 to get paid for a 18 hour night and day work .
> I thought i would try it again in dec with this guy and it didn't take long . for me to learn its going to be the same old old stuff .
> keep getting told by them we haven't gotten paid yet. so we cant pay you . They want to think there the only game around but there not. i learned a great lesson .


You worked for this guy again when he took 9 months to pay?! You're lucky you got paid at all! And if next time he doesnt ever pay you--you almost deserve it! You need to learn your lesson the first time. It's easy to say you want to make the money and do the work; but how are you going to feel if you end up doing it for free?


----------



## Elite_Maint

snowsub2010;987001 said:


> *You worked for this guy again when he took 9 months to pay?! You're lucky you got paid at all! And if next time he doesnt ever pay you--you almost deserve it! You need to learn your lesson the first time.* It's easy to say you want to make the money and do the work; but how are you going to feel if you end up doing it for free?


 I've never subbed out work but if the company would take 9 months to pay me they'll never see me around again!.. sticking around and working for this guy again is a very very bad decision in your part _ksnow_!!


----------



## dbcustoms

snowsub2010;986998 said:


> well even if you do have your own work you never know when you'll get paid; how long does it take your guy to pay you for sub work?


i was always paid within 45 days but thats because i went and found him and told him i wanted my money, he has never stuck me. if it took 9 months i know i wouldnt be working for him period, cuz like you guys said next time he may be doing it for free, and if your working for free your truck is doing more good just sitting in the garage not wasting time and fuel.


----------



## PlatinumService

As a sub i have plazas i do with a shoveler and its my responsibility to pay my shoveler. if i dont get paid by pay days for my employee thats my responsibility to cover them.... but as a sub i get a cheque every friday after a storm so ive only had that problem twice due to the shop being closed for christmas and i got it the next week lol.. just surround yourself with good people and you would have no complaints


----------



## ksnow

snowsub2010;987001 said:


> You worked for this guy again when he took 9 months to pay?! You're lucky you got paid at all! And if next time he doesn't ever pay you--you almost deserve it! You need to learn your lesson the first time. It's easy to say you want to make the money and do the work; but how are you going to feel if you end up doing it for free?


I finally got paid for all the work i did i held two pallets of salt i picked up for him so until he payed me in full . so i learned how to deal with this guy.


----------

